# Computer cannot find my Hip Street MP3 player



## symondsmom (Jan 25, 2011)

When I plug in the cord into the USB nothing happens. I tried my sons mp3 players and computer was able to find it. I am so frustrated:upset: after 6 hours of trying to put music on it for the bus ride to work. Not sure if it is the driver or if my computer is just not compatable. When I go into devices and select add new device it just canot be found. Please if anyone has any ideas I would be very greatful.:wink:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Rather than thinking your PC may not be compatible with it, it would probably be more accurate to say that your player may not be compatible with Windows Vista. That would, however, be very unlikely unless the device was bought before Vista was first released.

Perhaps you need to install a driver, though I have to say my wife's Creative Labs MP3 Player (5 years old) is recognised by my Vista PC just fine with no external driver required. 

Here is the support website maintained by HipStreet:
Support


----------

